# WW2 USS Mariposa Lignum Vitae Pen



## yorkie (Aug 26, 2012)

This is a rifle pen made using a piece of Lignum Vitae that was used to wrap the propeller shaft of the USS Mariposa. It was built as a cruise liner in 1931 and served in WW2 from 1941 in the Pacific ocean as a fast troop transporter. 

The wood actually broke into three pieces as I was turning it so I repaired it with epoxy and wrapped it in twine to act as a clamp.  I only have two full pieces of this historic wood, so every piece is precious.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 26, 2012)

that is really neat! the wood has a beautiful color to it, was it still a little waxy?


----------



## yorkie (Aug 26, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> that is really neat! the wood has a beautiful color to it, was it still a little waxy?



Yes, it was still quite waxy.


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Excellent job on a historic piece of wood.  I would be proud of that pen!

Jason


----------



## reiddog1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the pen and the historical value.  Don't worry, the crack gives it character IMHO.

Dave


----------



## 76winger (Aug 26, 2012)

I didn't know they used a wood for such a purpose, but I don't know much about that wood or ship building. Regardless, I think you did a great job in preserving a piece of history for someone to enjoy.


----------



## schreiber (Aug 26, 2012)

What a great story, and a great looking pen!

I never would imagined that they would use wooden bearings (?? wow!) for such as that either!


----------



## jmbaker79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful pen and wood there! Believe they used it in ship building beacause of its self lubricating properties, made them basically maintenance free, for those who wondered...


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 26, 2012)

I love LV! All of mine turns a cool green, but then mine doesn't dome from the USS Mariposa! And I agree with the others. That aged stuff has a great color!


----------



## yorkie (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the positive feedback, guys.


----------



## JF36 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job on a historic pen. I really like the color of the LV.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 26, 2012)

Dave (et al) - It's my understanding that lignum vitae was used for a long time as bearing material in ships - like the one in the pic... even up to and including some nuclear submarines.


----------



## avbill (Aug 26, 2012)

The Lignum Vitae  that Steve used  from the USS Mariposa was harvested some time  inin the late 1940's    Its a much deeper     color than todays havested blank of Lignum Vitae.   


Steve  did you use a oil to finish her?


----------



## yorkie (Aug 26, 2012)

avbill said:


> The Lignum Vitae  that Steve used  from the USS Mariposa was harvested some time  inin the late 1940's    Its a much deeper     color than todays havested blank of Lignum Vitae.
> 
> 
> Steve  did you use a oil to finish her?



I used MM to 12,000, two doses of BLO and heated it up so it would sink into the wood well then CA to 12 coats.

I'm asking $79, does that seem too cheap?


----------



## 76winger (Aug 26, 2012)

yorkie said:


> avbill said:
> 
> 
> > The Lignum Vitae  that Steve used  from the USS Mariposa was harvested some time  inin the late 1940's    Its a much deeper     color than todays havested blank of Lignum Vitae.
> ...



For the history and the story that goes with it, yes I think that's too low of a price.


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 27, 2012)

Really nice.  Great save on that too.  I think it turned out great!


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic pen.  That is a nice piece of wood.


----------



## fitzman163 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very cool and what a story.


----------



## Wright (Aug 27, 2012)

Steve, that is a nice piece of history. I love it when we can preserve something in our pens.  Nice work!


----------



## avbill (Aug 27, 2012)

For more  information on the USS Mariiposa  ~  this is what I place with each pen. 



Your purchase is a product made of authentic Lignum Vitae from the shaft bearing from the S.S. Mariposa. This product was taken from the bearing shaft when the ship was in dry-dock in Bethlehem shipyard, San Francisco. SS Mariposa was a luxury ocean liner launched in 1931; one of four ships in the Matson Lines "White Fleet" which included SS*Monterey, SS*Malolo and SS*Lurline.

Lignum Vitae is grown naturally in the jungles of the Amazon river 


If Steven makes 2 more   pens of the ignum Vitae  then there will only be 30 pens made from the wood.  I have 27 pieces left from the shaft. 

With only 30 pens made from this historic wood Steve YES you are selling way to cheap. Although you made a rift bolt  all of wood I have are statesmens  ans Jr. Statemens.  MY Statesmens pens @  $&(%.


----------



## yorkie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot, Bill.  Is that $800 for the Statesman pens?  I'd love to see a picture.




avbill said:


> For more  information on the USS Mariiposa  ~  this is what I place with each pen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

